# Fricativa alveolar sonora  ⁄z⁄



## JC21

Olá ,
Eu estou aprendendo português e já notei que tem uma fricativa alveolar sonora  ⁄z⁄ em palavrinhas como _ca*s*a_ e _me*s*a_. Entre vogais a letra “s” adquire um som fricativo alveolar sonoro. E também eu acho que o mesmo acontece quando tem uma ligação entre uma palavrinha que termina numa vogal e outra começando com um “s” seguido por uma vogal.
Mas quando eu estava lendo um textinho na última aula, o meu professor paulista corrigia as minhas fricativas alveolares sonoras em frases como “fim de *s*emana”, “durante a *s*emana” e “tem que *s*er”. E ele as trocava por a fricativa surda ⁄s⁄.
Então, eu fiquei muito confundido. 
Não é mesmo assim que acontece com o “s” nessas frases?

Obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda!


----------



## alFarrob

JC21 said:


> Olá ,
> Eu estou aprendendo português e já notei que tem uma fricativa alveolar sonora  ⁄z⁄ em palavrinhas como _ca*s*a_ e _me*s*a_. Entre vogais a letra “s” adquire um som fricativo alveolar sonoro. *E também eu acho que o mesmo acontece quando tem uma ligação entre uma palavrinha que termina numa vogal e outra começando com um “s” seguido por uma vogal.*
> Mas quando eu estava lendo um textinho na última aula, o meu professor paulista corrigia as minhas fricativas alveolares sonoras em frases como “fim de *s*emana”, “durante a *s*emana” e “tem que *s*er”. E ele as trocava por a fricativa surda ⁄s⁄.
> Então, eu fiquei muito confundido.
> Não é mesmo assim que acontece com o “s” nessas frases?
> 
> Obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda!



Não.
 Sou de Portugal e o que vou afirmar é a maneira como  pronuncia a grande maioria dos falantes de português aqui em Portugal. Penso que não é muito diferente em S. Paulo, mas para isso aguardemos confirmação ou não.

A ligação do fonema /z/ à palavra seguinte acontece é quando a primeira palavra acaba em /s/ ou /z/ e a seguinte começa por vogal.


----------



## mglenadel

Dando exemplos do que falou alFarrob:

Lâmina*s* afiadas - /z/

Vida *s*​imples - /s/


----------



## Krystoffer

> A ligação do fonema /z/ à palavra seguinte acontece é quando a primeira palavra acaba em /s/ ou /z/ e a seguinte começa por vogal.​



Exato. E acredito que isso aconteça em todos os sotaques portugueses, mesmo naqueles com sibilantes finais palatoalveolares (nas quais o som de /s/, quando final, assume o som /ʃ/ de quei*x*o, e o /z/ final assume o som /ʒ/ de quei*j*o), como os de Portugal e do Rio de Janeiro.

Em todos os casos, o "s" e o "z" finais têm, sozinhos, som de /s/ (ou /ʃ/), mas assumem o som de:

/z/ (ou /ʒ/ em vários sotaques) se a palavra seguinte se iniciar por consoante sonora (como "b", "v", "m", "n"...);
/z/, em todos os sotaques, se a palavra seguinte se iniciar por vogal.

Mais exemplos:
lápi*s* roxo - /s/ (ou /ʃ/ nos sotaques sibilantes palatoalveolares)
lápi*s* branco - /z/ (ou /ʒ/)
lápi*s* amarelo - /z/
pa*z* confirmada - /s/ (ou /ʃ/) 
pa*z* mundial - /z/ (ou /ʒ/)
pa*z* alcançada - /z/


----------



## alFarrob

Krystoffer said:


> Exato. E acredito que isso aconteça em *todos os sotaques portugueses*, mesmo naqueles com sibilantes finais palatoalveolares (nas quais o "s" final assume o som /ʃ/ de quei*x*o, e o "z" final assume o som /ʒ/ de quei*j*o).
> 
> Em todos os casos, o "s" e o "z" finais têm, sozinhos, som de /s/, mas assumem o som de /z/ se eles forem o último som da palavra e, na pronúncia, se combinarem à palavra seguinte iniciada por vogal.
> 
> Mais exemplos:
> lápi*s* branco - /s/
> prazere*s* amargos - /z/
> pa*z* mundial - /s/
> gi*z* amarelo - /z/




Não com todos. Pelo menos em Portugal há excepções. Há regiões onde nunca pronunciam o /z/ sibilado. Não tenho um estudo sistematizado de quais são, mas na Beira Interior por exemplo, a maior parte dos falantes não o fazem.


----------



## Krystoffer

alFarrob said:


> Não com todos. Pelo menos em Portugal há excepções. Há regiões onde nunca pronunciam o /z/ sibilado. Não tenho um estudo sistematizado de quais são, mas na Beira Interior por exemplo, a maior parte dos falantes não o fazem.



Hmm. Interessante. Note que editei a minha postagem acima porque percebi uma simplificação errônea que havia feito quanto à fonologia das sibilantes.


----------



## alFarrob

Krystoffer said:


> Hmm. Interessante. Note que editei a minha postagem acima porque percebi uma simplificação errônea que havia feito quanto à fonologia das sibilantes.



Já vi que você é um estudioso da fonética. Eu sou apenas um curioso, nem a minha profissão tem nada a ver com linguística. Mas às vezes observo algumas curiosidades. Não querendo fugir ao tópico, só lhe mando mais uma curiosidade. Nalgumas zonas de Portugal usa-se o /ʒ/ dobrado, em terminações como "Dois", "Pois", etc.


----------



## Krystoffer

Meus estudos de fonética também são puro fruto de curiosidade, alFarrob, pois não sou linguista. Creio que estejamos na mesma condição de leigos por aqui.


----------



## JC21

Krystoffer said:


> Meus estudos de fonética também são puro fruto de curiosidade, alFarrob, pois não sou linguista. Creio que estejamos na mesma condição de leigos por aqui.



Eu também sou um curioso da linguística e gosto de aprender línguas. 

alFarrob, mglenadel e Krystoffer, muito obrigado pela explicação e pelos exemplos!!!

Agora tudo fica mais claro e eu já compreendo por que é que o meu professor continuava me corrigindo Hehehe.

Mas eu vi que todos os exemplos oferecidos aqui envolvem somente o morfema –s do plural. 

Têm outros itens lexicais acabados em –s (que não seja o morfema do plural) que seguem a mesma regra fonética da fricativa alveolar sonora /z/quando ligados a uma palavrinha que começa com vogal?

Vocês são falantes nativos de português e tal vez podam achar um exemplo assim mesmo?

Obrigado de novo.


----------



## anaczz

O lápi*s a*marelo (a mesma pronúncia, /z/)
Um Adeu*s à*s ilusões (/z/)
Luí*s A*ntônio (/z/)


----------



## JC21

Que bom! 

Muito obrigado, anaczz!

Então, nesta frase "Um Adeus às ilusões" tem dois exemplos de/z/; na ligação do "s" e o "a", e do "s" e o "i", né?.


----------



## alFarrob

JC21 said:


> Que bom!
> 
> Muito obrigado, anaczz!
> 
> Então, nesta frase "Um Adeus às ilusões" tem dois exemplos de/z/; na ligação do "s" e o "a", e do "s" e o "i", né?.




Certo!


----------



## JC21

Legal! 

Fico muito grato pela ajuda que todos vocês me deram!!! 

Deus os abençoe!

Até à próxima!


----------



## Rosing22

Olá.

Em formações como “sentou-se” e “lembrou-se”, como é que se pronuncia o “s” que fica entre vogais? Como a consonante fricativa alveolar surda /s/ o como a fricativa alveolar sonora /z/?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Nino83

Como já disseram os outros members do forum, quando a "s" fica no início de palavra, esta é sempre uma fricativa alveolar surda /s/. 

Escute sentou-se 

cumprimentos


----------



## xiskxisk

A regra é simples: entre vogais lê-se z, mesmo que seja um s final. Se for inicial ou ss lê-se sempre s.

Há que notar que há a tendência do s/z se apagar após os sons x/j. Por exemplo _as sopas_ poderás ouvir alguns falantes dizerem _a xopas.

_Excepções à regra: quando precedido de consoante que assinale a nasalidade da vogal anterior há variação:
Penso -> pensso
Transito -> tranzito


----------



## Guigo

Rosing22 said:


> Olá.
> 
> Em formações como “sentou-se” e “lembrou-se”, como é que se pronuncia o “s” que fica entre vogais? Como a consonante fricativa alveolar surda /s/ o como a fricativa alveolar sonora /z/?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!



Depois do *hífen*, sempre */s/*. Vale para todo o Brasil e creio que em Portugal também (a ser confirmado pelos portugueses do fórum).


----------



## Alandria

Guigo said:


> Depois do *hífen*, sempre */s/*. Vale para todo o Brasil e creio que em Portugal também (a ser confirmado pelos portugueses do fórum).



Só para agregar:

Todas essas pronúncias valem para toda a lusofonia, se bem que é muito como os nordestinos aspirarem o S quando são 2 palavras: tipo "ma*s* é claro" [mahɛ'klaɾu]
Mas estrangeiros, não se baseem nessa pronúncia, ela é extremamente regional. Isso é para se algum dia visitarem o Nordeste, já adianto isso para que não achem estranho.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alandria said:


> Só para agregar:
> 
> Todas essas pronúncias valem para toda a lusofonia, se bem que é muito como os nordestinos aspirarem o S quando são 2 palavras: tipo "ma*s* é claro" [mahɛ'klaɾu]
> Mas estrangeiros, não se baseem nessa pronúncia, ela é extremamente regional. Isso é para se algum dia visitarem o Nordeste, já adianto isso para que não achem estranho.


No Rio e em Minas esse fenômeno é comum, mas só diante de consoante sonora. Já diante de consoante surda, só vi na fala de moradores de favela. Mas antes de vogal acho que nunca vi.

ma[ɦ] depois... --> comum entre cariocas de todas as classes sociais
catigo --> comum entre moradores de favela
ma[ɦ] é claro -->


----------



## Hagafiero

> Há que notar que há a tendência do s/z se apagar após os sons x/j. Por exemplo _as sopas poderás ouvir alguns falantes dizerem a xopas._


Isso no caso de Portugal. No Brasil, é diferente


----------



## Alandria

Ariel Knightly said:


> No Rio e em Minas esse fenômeno é comum, mas só diante de consoante sonora. Já diante de consoante surda, só vi na fala de moradores de favela. Mas antes de vogal acho que nunca vi.
> 
> ma[ɦ] depois... --> comum entre cariocas de todas as classes sociais
> catigo --> comum entre moradores de favela
> ma[ɦ] é claro -->




Os _"paraíbas_" devem ter trazido ina época da imigração Nordeste > Rio, né. Todos sabemos onde eles, em sua maioria, ficaram né... 
O Próprio "naiscer" que é tão marginalizado no Rio, é comuníssimo na fala de Pernambucanos, Alagoanos e Sergipanos...


----------



## xiskxisk

Guigo said:


> Depois do *hífen*, sempre */s/*. Vale para todo o Brasil e creio que em Portugal também (a ser confirmado pelos portugueses do fórum).


Para o hífen usam-se as mesmas regras que o espaço, isto é, para todos os efeitos são palavras diferentes.


----------



## Rosing22

xiskxisk said:


> Para o hífen usam-se as mesmas regras que o espaço, isto é, para todos os efeitos são palavras diferentes.



É isso o que eu precisava saber.

Por um momento achei que se tratase de uma só palavrinha, mas são diferentes.

Agradeço a todos.


----------



## xiskxisk

Sim, são palavras diferentes, isso reflecte-se até em termos de acento tónico:

Se eu te chamasse...
Ele chama-se...

Ambas as palavras têm acento tónico na penúltima sílaba: chamasse, chama.


----------



## jay jaw

Alandria said:


> Os _"paraíbas_" devem ter trazido ina época da imigração Nordeste > Rio, né. Todos sabemos onde eles, em sua maioria, ficaram né...
> O Próprio "naiscer" que é tão marginalizado no Rio, é comuníssimo na fala de Pernambucanos, Alagoanos e Sergipanos...


nunca!!! esse fenômeno é exclusivo do rio de janeiro.


----------

